# First day at the childminders!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Today was Daisy's first day here with me as a childminder and she coped with it all very well! Despite the children, the noise, pushchairs, hobby horses and everything else she took it all in her stride. 

Daisy playing in part of the sand pit










Daisy stealing the play scarves and taking them to her den!










This was taken before the kids arrived, hubby and I were amazed! 










Here she is asleep on my daughter's rug which we were drying after Daisy had sneaked upstairs and weed on it!










She has really started to come out of herself today and has been pinching socks, toys and shells and taking them into her bed! I think her cheeky side is starting to show!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

very cute pics! they sure can be cheeky can't they!


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

when your that beautiful you can get away with a little cheek can't you Daisy


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

She really is a cutie,lovely pics.I think its great for puppies to be around kiddies and of course the kids love it too xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Daisy .. you have had a busy day


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I guess she is staking her claim on the lovely purple rug.

Millie staked her claim on our winter bed blanket - its ok for now, but what will happen in winter when I'm freezing in bed


----------



## myrab (Jul 7, 2011)

She's gorgeous! Bet she would enjoy the paddling pool too!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> I guess she is staking her claim on the lovely purple rug.
> 
> Millie staked her claim on our winter bed blanket - its ok for now, but what will happen in winter when I'm freezing in bed


You will have to treat yourself!  Strangely I have a 'thing' for buying blankets (well I like buying anything tbh!), my sister lives near a woollen weavers in the Cotswolds and I am always tempted by yet another blanket for picnics or throwing over the sofas whenever we pop in. After all Daisy's chewing antics though she got the cheap Ikea fleece one but amazingly her whole bed was intact this morning!  Here's hoping for another good night!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Love the photos Sarah and looks like Daisy has had another great day enjoying herself. I am really impressed with the way you are with her and have settled her into a lovely home after all she has been through. Good luck tonight though I doubt you will need it X


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

That's great news Sarah as I know you were worried about how the kids would be around her and vice-versa.

She will be your little nursery helper me thinks


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

What a little star Daisy is


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> That's great news Sarah as I know you were worried about how the kids would be around her and vice-versa.
> 
> She will be your little nursery helper me thinks


She is certainly good at 'tidying up' and if we lose anything the first place I will be looking is her bed!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Gosh Sarah, Daisy is such a looker. What a beautiful coat. All of the socialisation you are giving her is fantastic. She really seems to be settling well. 

Karen x


----------

